# Parts help please



## Airhead (8 mo ago)

I think I found the problem but don't know how to find a replacement part. I'm no pro, just capable enough with the right guidance. I appreciate anyone willing to help. Seems like a ton of guys know their stuff here.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here and maybe start here*
*or call them
757-547-8665 
what you are looking for is the motor start switch.*


----------



## Airhead (8 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> *click here and maybe start here*
> *or call them
> 757-547-8665
> what you are looking for is the motor start switch.*


Thank you, I appreciate your help. I will give them a call.


----------

